# Yearling showing for the first time



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

We want to bring our yearling to some shows later on next year (probably in the fall), what can we do to prepare him before we take him to one to compete (halter classes) in? Should we take him to some with other horses or by himself? We want to be able to take him to shows in the future and not have him whinnying to other horses all the time. Also, what should he know to compete in halter classes?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I took my colt to his first show at 5 months old. He did amazingly. I took him there alone, and yes he did talk his head off. He's a sociable little guy and loves talking to the other horses. If they wanna talk, there's nothing you can do to stop them. If they're in the ring, just give them a little tug on the chain to remind them of what's going on. Basically all they need to know is how to walk/trot in hand, and how to square up. You should also get them used to the show shank beforehand, because it's a new pressure on their face. My boy has no problem being away from his buddies, but if he did I would still haul him alone. Otherwise they'd be a mess in the ring trying to get back to his buddies by the trailer.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Kayella said:


> I took my colt to his first show at 5 months old. He did amazingly. I took him there alone, and yes he did talk his head off. He's a sociable little guy and loves talking to the other horses. If they wanna talk, there's nothing you can do to stop them. If they're in the ring, just give them a little tug on the chain to remind them of what's going on. Basically all they need to know is how to walk/trot in hand, and how to square up. You should also get them used to the show shank beforehand, because it's a new pressure on their face. My boy has no problem being away from his buddies, but if he did I would still haul him alone. Otherwise they'd be a mess in the ring trying to get back to his buddies by the trailer.


Well we were thinking about taking him with anothter horse the first time because we worried that he would be really stressed if he were all alone, however, we don't want him to be dependant on the other horses because we want to be able to take him to shows alone and be calm when he's older.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I could understand that. It really depends on the horse. Take him to another show beforehand just for experience. Walk him away from the others where they're out of sight and see how he reacts. My little guy doesn't bat an eye at being alone, he's just worried about where all the hay is :lol:


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Around here especially in the fall it is usually raining so there is usually umbrellas. Introduce them to him. I would wander around in the field in the summer with one and lead him once in a while holding it open above my head, then open and close it until he was bored with it. I touched him with it, etc. I would just take him to one to lead around for the experience early in the year. Mine went on his own with me and never pushy on the ground but he was once I got there. I had wished I had taken his stud chain with me, but other than that the announcer, noises, etc., he did fine.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to be able to show his teeth to the judge correctly and efficiently.


----------

